# Any one around york deal with DWA snakes ???



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

For possible mentoring !!

Thanks


----------



## Nbrambles (Mar 20, 2008)

theres a pet shop in hull called snakes and dragons i think on beverly road. Thres a guy there who has a DWA license he has an alligator apparently and caimans and stuff. I work in a pet shop in bridlington and quite a few people come in and mention it.Its worth a look hulls not to far from there.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Go and see leaping lizards they have both and i belive also run traing corse in hots.

Jay


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

:up::up:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mleadley said:


> :up::up:


have you been to leaping lizards yet?


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

They dont do hot courses i know that much !!


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

We have done dwa handling days in the past. but none planned for this year so far.: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Crikey, lots of people are getting into Hots....Its scary


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Crikey, lots of people are getting into Hots....Its scary


I know its a bit ironic me saying it, but I agree.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I know its a bit ironic me saying it, but I agree.


Cheers Si, i was speaking to a friend yesterday...and some people just don't understand the dangers, or enough info about the snake...


:bash:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Crikey, lots of people are getting into Hots....Its scary


I agree Declan, dont think there would be any chance of me having a hot, it only takes a second to change your life forever!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mleadley said:


> They dont do hot courses i know that much !!





Leaping-lizards said:


> We have done dwa handling days in the past. but none planned for this year so far.: victory:


Just to prove a point.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Cheers Si, i was speaking to a friend yesterday...and some people just don't understand the dangers, or enough info about the snake...
> 
> 
> :bash:


 
Yeah I know what you mean, cos theres alot about successful keeping and pictures of hots in captivity, but not so much about when it all goes wrong, spectacularly wrong in some circumstances with devasting consequences and the dangers are very real, one mistake could be your last in extreme circumstances and depending on the snake.

For the last year before I started keeping I read alot of bite reports and effects of venom, and if your not 100% sure then it will put you off, I think all hot keepers are anxious about what if they got bit to some extent, but its a healthy respect more than an all out fear, I know for a fact if I didnt feel I was able to work safely with my animals then they would be gone.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Exactly, My Mentor...has shown be bite pictures in the past.... But nowadays seems as people just want to keep venomous.....end off


----------



## ReptileCrazy (Feb 20, 2008)

One day i want to get a DWA but maybe and dwarf caiman or summet all depends but then again i might stick to ones that cant kill me


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Just to prove a point.


Note how it said in the past, ie not anymore


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mleadley said:


> Note how it said in the past, ie not anymore


im not going to argue about it with you. You asked for locations, i mentioned they have run them, last one i heard of was year before last so is always worth checking out.Especially since from all reports i've heard it was very good. If you dont want advice why ask?


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

I do want advice but i live right next to leaping lizards and go at least twice a week and i didnt hear anything !!

Thats all : victory:


----------

